# Grimoire : Heralds of the Winged Exemplar



## tommers (Oct 14, 2012)

You want an old-school RPG? How's about one that been in development for 17 years? How's about one that's written by somebody who was allegedly employed by Sir-Tech to write the follow up to their masterpiece Wizardry 7? How's about one written by somebody who refers to himself as a Neanderthal, and to the rest of us as manboons?

Ladies & gentlemen - I present to you the legendary vapourware, Grimoire. An epic first person dungeon crawler, that has been promised many times but never delivered, that has gone into the annals of RPGs as possibly the greatest game that never was. A game of myth, of legend and almost certainly a product of mental illness.

http://www.indiegogo.com/grimoireforever





I cannot believe this has actually happened.  Seriously, google Cleveland Mark Blakemore.


----------



## tommers (Oct 15, 2012)

Cleve said:
			
		

> There will be only one opportunity to get the box, manual and full solution guide and this will be it. I will video myself after the fulfillment pledges tossing the masters for the DVD and manual into a woodchipper which will spit the fragments into the lake of a rock quarry with the entire surface covered with diesel oil. I will then throw a flare into the quarry causing a massive explosion that can be seen from hundreds of miles away, effectively incinerating even the possibility of anything physical shipping ever again.


----------



## tommers (Oct 19, 2012)

http://thebaneofqueequeg.blogspot.co.uk/2012/10/grimoire-heralds-of-winged-exemplar.html

I wrote something that attempts to explain what is going on here.


----------



## tommers (Nov 10, 2012)

Um... a man has turned up on RPG codex who has bought the entire contents of sir-tech (the company who made wizardry and who Cleveland said he used to work for.) He says he has 10,000s of pieces - documents, games and sketches.

This is very exciting for sad old fuckers like me but it also kind of backs up the story of the guy making this game. There are references to the game that he said he was making for sir-tech, that there are no other references to on the net.  He might actually not be completely deluded.  Result.

I'll get some pictures of the stuff later.  It's very interesting.  

To me. Maybe not to many others.


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 10, 2012)

He sounds like Rich Hall


----------



## tommers (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm assuming you don't mean the comedian. Who's Rich Hall?


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 11, 2012)

The comedian!


----------



## tommers (Nov 11, 2012)

Ah right! As in his voice sounds like him! Check.


----------



## tommers (Nov 12, 2012)

OK, this isn't the famous Penisaurus that was designed for the abortive Wizardry 8 game.  This is the sphincter / penis hybrid.







And this is a weird kangaroo with plague or some dicks coming out of it or something...






And this is the letter from Sir-Tech canning the whole project, to kind of lend it some authenticity...


----------



## tommers (Nov 12, 2012)

And THIS.  Well, this is the resignation letter from our erstwhile hero Mr Blakemore.

From 1995.






This is weird.  I have no idea if this guy is who he says he is but he seems to have hold of the entire contents of one of the major game publishers of the 80s and 90s.

And he's sticking it all up on ebay.  From tonight.  

Bizarre.


----------



## tommers (Nov 13, 2012)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sealed-19...2458?pt=Video_Games_Games&hash=item20cd61a6da

We're off.


----------



## tommers (Feb 22, 2013)

Demo has been released, 3 months late but if your game has taken 17 years then who's counting?

I finished it tonight.  It really is quite something.  If the rest of the game is of the same quality of writing and  attention to detail then I think it's going to be better than the Wizardry games.  It's a proper old-school dungeon crawler (which is probably right cos it was supposed to be released 15 years ago.)  Loads of odd races to pick, odd classes, some advancements on games of the time (pathfinding, 3 free rolls for character creation) and it really feels like a new, coherent world is being presented to the player.  Lots of secrets to discover.

I'd give it a go if you like that sort of thing.  It crashes a lot but you can reduce that as much as possible with a few workarounds.

http://www.filedropper.com/grimoiredemov12


----------



## tommers (Feb 24, 2013)

http://thebaneofqueequeg.blogspot.co.uk/2013/02/grimoire-demo-released.html


----------



## tommers (Aug 4, 2017)

And it's out. Something that I and many others thought would never happen. 20 years in development, the product of an offensive half-mad Internet troll. I don't know whether to cry or declare a national holiday. 

Turns out that nothing I ever believed is true.


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 4, 2017)

"The game crashes on launch, when it doesn't crash on launch it crashes on any menu button being pressed, and when you actually get into the game it just doesn't work, maybe in a few patches this game will be worth it but currently keep away."

#winning


----------



## tommers (Aug 4, 2017)

mrs quoad said:


> "The game crashes on launch, when it doesn't crash on launch it crashes on any menu button being pressed, and when you actually get into the game it just doesn't work, maybe in a few patches this game will be worth it but currently keep away."
> 
> #winning



#maynotwork 

to be fair the same thing happened with the demo 4 years ago.  What makes it funnier is that he's spent the last ten years fixing a succession of "micro bugs".


----------

